# MSviking Shootout report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

This will be a very brief report as there is not much to report. Seas were a little bumpy on Saturday but quite nice on Sunday. We fished from the nipple up to the elbow and the steps, overnighting under a sea anchor around the steps. Water was a nice blue everywhere we went, but very clean with no grass lines are any other flotsam to speak of. We pulled ballyhoo almost exclusively both days with a squid chain teaser on one side and a split tail mullet dredge on the other side. We caught one 35 pound yellowfin tuna around the nipple on Saturday and a similar size wahoo around the steps on Sunday, we lost a Nice dolphin at the nipple as well and caught numerous small peanut dolphin. We did have one sailfish or maybe a small white in the spread on Saturday but we could not get him to commit. 

While the fishing was slow we still had a great time as always. My family members all had other plans so my crew wAs mostly friends from work other than the forums beloved Capt Woody who did a nice job of running the cockpit for me. 

I believe the total number of boats was only around 15, which surprises me as Rocky Jones and team definitely do a good job with this event.

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sure it was fun regardless of the action. 

Thanks for the report


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We had a very slow day as well. We got two hits from wahoo and missed them both


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You mean capt Woody wasn't running the boat... I thought he was a exclusive boat driver now... Times must be tough for him to be a deckhand.....


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go give it your best shot!!!. I'm glad I wasn't out there in a Monkey Boat this weekend!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Were going to try and shake it up out there on Saturday, and frankly I'd be stoked with a weehoo and small tuna.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry I had to bale Robert, I knew Woodrow would screw things up.....bad luck son of a gun! Just kidding. Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Clean water with no grass to pull off the lines? Good conditions, I just wish you could have bumped into a few billfish to top it off.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to hear the water was blue.


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update on the tournament. Always better on the water than in the office!


----------

